# Self Resolved Ectopic, Anyone?



## Tawn

Has anyone here had a tubal pregnancy that resolved itself? I've just found out that this is what is happening to me right now, and I just want to know what I can expect afterwards as far as fertility/ovulation and getting cycles back etc.

Thanks for any advice or stories you might have....


----------



## carebear1981

Hi, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I had an ectopic that resolved itself in January of this year. A week after, I had to be treated for an infection from it all (so please monitor for an infection! cuz it made the physical healing take a lot longer!) Two weeks later, I went back to the hospital because I was having wicked pains in my right side, which was the side that the pg was on. They couldn't find anything wrong with me tho. When I got back home, I was on this website and someone told me it must be ovulation pain and it was true! A week and a half later I got af. Apparently there was some scar tissue remaining where my body absorbed the pregnancy and that is the cause of the pain.

My af has been almost on time (it shows up now between 27 and 33 days, when it used to be on a perfect 28 day schedule) and I also have the ovulation pain especially when I ovulate on my right side and so far I can tell my right side does most of the ovulating :dohh:

You probably know already that everyone is different, hope my story helps!


----------



## Tawn

Thank you for your reply, it is good to know you ovulated so soon after (even if it is from the right side, which is frustrating!) 

Can I ask, did you bleed/miscarry? I have just started cramping and bleeding very heavily and not sure whether I am miscarrying or if I need to be concerned over rupture (even though my HCG was only 66 today)


----------



## carebear1981

I did bleed though not very heavily. It was mostly really bad cramping/contractions with some shoulder pain and I did miscarry the empty sac. They told me if I bled enough to change a pad an hour, then I should go back to the hospital (which would indicate a rupture). Hope you're not in too much pain :( I took painkillers and had a hot water bottle, which I'll highly recommend! I had one really bad day of cramping and then light bleeding for a week and a half. 

It was actually hard for them to diagnose me as an ectopic since my baby had already gone. The ultrasound just showed fluid in my right tube and it was the assumption that I had had an ectopic which had 'resolved itself'.


----------



## hobbnob

Hi, I just had a miscarriage that I am not certain was an ectopic or just a regular miscarriage. I had some pretty specific pain on my right side almost like a point so I was suspecting it was a tubal pregnancy that was resolving and my hcg levels were really low and went from 498 to 288 with in two days and then back up to 700 three days later and then back down to 250 or something and then continued to go down. My GP did not do an ultrasound because he said my hcg level was too low and that they wouldn't see anything on an ultrasound until hcg levels reached at least 2000 or something which they never did. I bled, though, for 6 weeks and started bleeding only three days after my af was expected. It was so strange. So I will never know if it was tubal or not and am kind of worried that it was.

So I am wondering, why do they think yours is ectopic? Can I ask what your symptoms and hcg level are? Just curious because it is in the back of my head that mine was an ectopic and just want to compare symptoms.


----------



## Tawn

Thanks carebear for sharing your experience! :hugs: I am sorry for your loss but glad that you are healthy now and your period has come back.

hobbnob, I am so sorry for your loss as well. It is such a confusing and heartbreaking time. 

On Monday I was about 5 weeks when I started having really bad left sided pain mixed with what felt like some strong menstrual cramps and strangely a constant, shooting nerve pain down the front of my left thigh. I went to see my doctor Tuesday morning and he sent me to the hospital for EPU for an emergency scan.

During the scan, they found an empty sac in my uterus so we were hoping I was just not as far along as I had thought, but then they checked my left side to see if they could find the source of the pain and she saw another mass which she was quite sure was another sac, this time a yolk sac. So they thought that the sac in my uterus was a pseduosac and that the baby was growing in my left fallopian tube. It ended up being quite traumatic as they prepped me for surgery to lose the tube and baby right there and then, but then when they got the bloodwork back they were surprised my hcg was only at 239. So they sent me home saying, it is either an intrauterine pregnancy with is very early on or a tubal ectopic with is "resolving itself." I went back in for bloodwork Thursday (2 days later) and hcg had dramatically fallen--it was only at 66 so we knew it was in fact ectopic and I was losing the pregnancy. 

By that evening, I started bleeding a good amount which has continued to today, but has turned from bright red to a slower flow and brown (sorry if TMI). I have had terrible cramps right through the whole process of miscarrying, and plan on going to the doctor to check that my hcg goes to 0 next week (really hoping it drops off fast so that we can get back on track to try again as my GP said we can wait till after my next menstrual period for future pregnancy dating reasons, or if we felt up to it we could try and conceive before a period). 

I hope that helps, although I am sure not much does anything at this point to make the pain and confusion go away. :hugs: I feel like I am dealing with it OK at this point cause that day of the scan was so shocking and traumatic that DH and I sobbed all day as they prepped me to lose the tube that we felt like a natural miscarriage at home was almost better as we were more prepared for it and could go through it together in private. How are you coping?


----------



## hobbnob

Tawn, I am so sorry for you. It is a difficult and confusing situation. I wish the best to you. My miscarriage ended a month ago and I got my first AF this weekend actually so I feel that I have healed physically and emotionally and am ready to move on from it. It just was so strange for me and I never got any real answers, so there is always that question in the back of my mind. I am just concerned if mine was an ectopic whether that will put me at greater risk for another. But, life must move on. 

Thanks for sharing your story! One thing I realized is doctors really can't be completely sure about anything unless they cut you open and look inside.

I wish all the best for you!


----------



## carebear1981

Hi hobbnob, so sorry to hear of your loss and that you never got any answers. The highest my HCG ever got was 3000. That was about a week before I started bleeding. After that my HCG only went down. I guess it would be hard to diagnose an ectopic without a scan. I know anyone that has an ectopic is at a higher risk for another. Perhaps if you express your concern to your doctor when you get your next bfp (and I know that you will get your bfp!!) that they can send you for an early scan to make sure. 

Tawn, so glad to hear you are looking forward to your next try. Wishing you all the best and baby dust!! :dust: It is hard, I still get sad not being pregnant. But we'll get our rainbow soon!


----------

